# Beech for smoking ?



## bryon knapp

Since I am brand new to the smoking game , I am running through a little trial and error. I just recieved my AMNPS and gave it a whirl with some cheese. Man did it come out nice! When I ordered my AMPNS I also got 40 lbs of beech pellets as they were on clearance ...couldnt pass a good deal up! what things does beech not work well for smoking? Also, what are the typical flavor characteristics of it? I am still developing my palate and would like to know what to look for.













50766215561__C512CC66-DAA4-4F48-896C-42429C9CF2E9.



__ bryon knapp
__ Feb 1, 2017


----------



## atomicsmoke

I can't tell you what doesn't work with beech but i can tell you what does: pork. Any cut, especially cold smoked.


----------



## kihler

Here is a wood chip smoking chart. It give most of the wood types and when to use them. It's a good start.I had trouble loading the file, I hope you are able to open it.

Dennis


----------



## bryon knapp

thanks for the chart! Thats quite a comprehensive list .  I cant wait , I just started bringin 2 pork butts and then they get cold smoked....


----------



## diamondmarco

Beech is the preferred wood used in Germany to smoke Black Forest hams and bacon. Nice and mild.


----------



## ab canuck

I wish we had access to woods like that here, Our poplars ( cottonwoods) or abundant and some birch. We have some small fruittrees in AB, but not much. Smoking wood is hard to get if you want chunks.


----------



## kihler

You can buy almost any wood on Amazon.com.


----------



## ab canuck

I'll have to keep that in mind, I know my uncle was stopped at the border and he had wood in the back of the truck (pulling camper) they made him throw it out into the bin at the crossing inspection point. So something to look into for me.


----------



## gr0uch0

AB Canuck said:


> I wish we had access to woods like that here, Our poplars ( cottonwoods) or abundant and some birch. We have some small fruittrees in AB, but not much. Smoking wood is hard to get if you want chunks.


Just pulled up HD Canada's website, and they've got popular (not poplar) chunk varieties in-store and online with free shipping.  Surely there are others as well that retail wood chunks up there....


----------



## atomicsmoke

AB Canuck said:


> I'll have to keep that in mind, I know my uncle was stopped at the border and he had wood in the back of the truck (pulling camper) they made him throw it out into the bin at the crossing inspection point. So something to look into for me.


Pellets are OK at the border.


----------



## ab canuck

Great, That i sgood to know. I am planning a cross the border mini trip this spring.  Thx.


----------



## gr0uch0

AB Canuck said:


> I wish we had access to woods like that here, Our poplars ( cottonwoods) or abundant and some birch. We have some small fruittrees in AB, but not much. Smoking wood is hard to get if you want chunks.


You get a chance to look for chunks either at HD or online?  You've got plenty of resources, chief.


----------



## gr0uch0

AB Canuck said:


> I wish we had access to woods like that here, Our poplars ( cottonwoods) or abundant and some birch. We have some small fruittrees in AB, but not much. Smoking wood is hard to get if you want chunks.


Great Canadian BBQ, Smoke Shack Wood Chunks, Home Hardware, Canadian Tire....

All you have to do is search "Smoking Wood for sale in Canada":  there's a litany of places you can get chunks, Canuck.  If I can find it, you sure can.


----------



## pumpkinseed

AB Canuck said:


> I'll have to keep that in mind, I know my uncle was stopped at the border and he had wood in the back of the truck (pulling camper) they made him throw it out into the bin at the crossing inspection point. So something to look into for me.


I'm guessing it had the bark on it.  A lot of insects and diseases can be spread that way.  In MN they don't want you hauling from one end of the state to the other even as the Emerald Ash borer and other ones are spreading across the state.

Buying 'prepared' wood chunks via from Amazon should be ok as it would normally be de-barked and possibly heat treated.  Although shipping charges can be a bit high.


----------



## ab canuck

Thats great to know, Thank you.


----------

